# R16-500 problem



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

DirecTv replaced my R15-300 with a R16-500 this week. I have noticed so far on recorded shows that at times throughout the recorded program, it skips multiple times and resumes to normal and skips/chops up again for a few seconds and the volume goes down. Is this a sign of something like sun spots, HD failure, or software or just a bad unit. Thanks for your input/help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Let's hope it's not a defective hard drive. First thing to try is resetting using the red button behind the front panel access card door.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, it DOES sound like a bad hard drive. Earlier software releases would just abort the recording but the newer releases "skip" over the bad sectors on the drive and continue the playback.

Since you just got this so-called reconditioned unit, I'd call DirecTV immediately and request a different unit. It will be at no cost to you even if you don't have the protection plan since you haven't had it for 90 days yet.


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

I called DirecTv and was handled by Case Mgnt Dept. DirecTv sent out a tech to see what the problem was. Wiring and LNB was fine. Tech replaced R16 with an R15-500. Seems to be back to normal now. The case was left open just in case any issue arises. All covered by DirecTv.


----------

